# Kiln-Dried Pine



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm allergic to Aspen bedding. I sit there and cough and sneeze my head off with it. So for my hamster and my gerbils I use Kiln-Dried pine. Is it safe to use with mice? I have three males and I tried to use carefresh and I couldn't stand the smell at all.

I am currently using Alfalfa pellets but I'm not a big fan of it. It just seems uncomfortable for my boys even if they get a lot of paper towels to shred.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

What about just using grass hay? Depending on where you live you should be able to get grass hay for under $6 a bale. And I'm talking horse hay size small squares, not the tiny expensive stuff at walmart or petsmart.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Kiln-dried pine is fine for mice. I also use it with my gerbils and hamsters, and I am going to start using it with my mice soon because I'm also allergic to aspen and its getting to be too much for me to deal with.


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

shadowmouse said:


> What about just using grass hay? Depending on where you live you should be able to get grass hay for under $6 a bale. And I'm talking horse hay size small squares, not the tiny expensive stuff at walmart or petsmart.


I live in Florida and own horses and the Grass hay here is insane. 20 bucks for a bale of Orchard and its so hard to find it.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Whoa. I'm in Oklahoma. Ours was $14/bale for alfalfa last winter. We thought that was tough, but $20? Geez... That sucks.


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

shadowmouse said:


> Whoa. I'm in Oklahoma. Ours was $14/bale for alfalfa last winter. We thought that was tough, but $20? Geez... That sucks.


Yeah, that's summer prices. In Winter if you can even find Alfalfa its about 24 to 28 bucks a bale. The problem is you can't grow decent hay in Florida. The heat kills everything that the poor soil doesn't. So all the good hay is trucked in from Virgina usually. We end up feeding mostly alfalfa pellets to our guys and we leave round bales of the crappy Florida Tifton out for them to eat. Even that is 70 bucks for a 1000lb bale. Florida sucks when it comes to hay.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

It's too bad you couldn't ship it in from MN. It was $2 a bale (60/40 grass/alfalfa) last year when I checked. Not into horses this year, so I don't know what it's going for now.


----------

